# Official Summer League roster



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Suns Announce 2005 Rookie/Free Agent Camp Roster


Posted: July 5, 2004

The Phoenix Suns announced their 19-player roster for rookie/free-agent camp on July 4-5, at America West Arena, highlighted by veteran guard Leandro Barbosa and 2005 draftee guard/forward Dijon Thompson of UCLA. 

Phoenix will then participate in the second annual Reebok Vegas Summer League at Cox Pavilion on the UNLV campus in Las Vegas for six games from July 6-15. The Suns final three games will be televised on a tape-delay basis on NBA TV. 

Log on to Suns.com throughout the summer leagues for complete coverage of the Summer Suns.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Date Teams Time (PHX local) TV 
Wed., July 6 Phoenix vs. Kings 5 p.m. 
Fri., July 8 Phoenix vs. Pistons 4 p.m. 
Sat., July 9 Phoenix vs. Clippers 4 p.m. 
Mon., July 11 Phoenix vs. Celtics 3 p.m. NBA TV (airs 7/14) 
Thurs., July 14 Phoenix vs. Nuggets 7 p.m. NBA TV (airs 7/21) 
Fri., July 15 Phoenix vs. Warriors 8 p.m. NBA TV (airs 7/23) 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate College/Team Yrs 
Leandro Barbosa G 6-3 188 11/28/82 Baura Tilibra (Brazil) 2 
Tim Bowers G 6-2 190 1/9/82 Mississippi State ‘04 R 
Geno Carlisle G 6-3 200 8/13/76 California ’99 1 
Yakouba Diawara F 6-7 225 8/29/82 Pepperdine '05 R 
Stephen Graham G 6-6 215 6/11/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
Lynn Greer G 6-1 186 10/23/79 Temple '02 R 
Michael Haynes G/F 6-8 205 3/15/81 Fordham '04 R 
Nick Jacobson G 6-4 206 10/25/80 Utah '04 R 
Jan Jagla F 6-10 231 6/25/81 Penn State '05 R 
Harold Jamison F 6-9 269 11/20/76 Clemson '99 2 
Lonnie Jones C 7-0 235 11/8/79 Ball State '02 R 
Mindaugas Katelynas F 6-9 225 5/16/83 Tennessee Chattanooga '05 R 
Brandon Kurtz C 6-10 255 6/27/78 Tulsa '00 R 
Ricky Minard G 6-4 200 9/11/82 Morehead State '04 R 
Rory O'Neil C 6-11 240 10/12/82 USC '05 R 
Adam Parada C 7-0 265 1/6/81 California-Irvine '04 R 
Ron Slay F 6-8 240 6/29/81 Tennessee '03 R 
Dijon Thompson G/F 6-7 195 2/23/83 UCLA '05 R 
Lucas Tischer F 6-9 230 3/3/83 San Jose dos Pinhais (Brazil) R 


HEAD COACH: Mike D'Antoni (Marshall '73)
SUMMER LEAGUE HEAD COACH/ASSISTANT COACH: Marc Iavaroni (Virginia '78)
ASSISTANT COACHES: Alvin Gentry (Appalachian State '77), 
Phil Weber (North Carolina State '84),
Dan D’Antoni (Marshall ’69), 
Todd Quinter (Lebanon Valley ’80)
HEAD ATHLETIC TRAINER: Aaron Nelson (Iowa State '92)


No Lonnie Jones 

I hope Graham makes the team.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Bah you beat me to it by 5 minutes. 

Can't wait to see some of these games. I'll have to setup Tivo to record the final 3 games on NBATV.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> Bah you beat me to it by 5 minutes.
> 
> Can't wait to see some of these games. I'll have to setup Tivo to record the final 3 games on NBATV.


Nice. Share with us all the stuff you notice.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I thin Diijon thompson would be a great addition to the bench.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Nice to see Lucas Tischer there.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Tischer is 6'9, 230? Where is the 6'10, 270lb monster we've been hearing about?


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Tischer is 6'9, 230? Where is the 6'10, 270lb monster we've been hearing about?


I think they put down the wrong number for his weight. The guy certainly is bigger than 230.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We won yesterday, but jeez Barbosa was our best player and he shot 4-16. No one else really did anything


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh i thought that same (4-16)  n Dijion like 43 minutes n 3 points 1 steal 1 rebound i wonder what happend hopefully some more from him next game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh i thought that same (4-16)  n Dijion like 43 minutes n 3 points 1 steal 1 rebound i wonder what happend hopefully some more from him next game.


Everyone is overrating Dijon. IMO I think Graham would be better


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> We won yesterday, but jeez Barbosa was our best player and he shot 4-16. No one else really did anything


These stats are not accurate. Take a look at the botton of the page.

_GAME NOTES: Computer crashed in 2nd Quarter. Individual statistics not accurate. Team fouls and points are correct._

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=10


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

What the hell...Lynn Greer outperformed Dijon statistically in 4 minutes to Thompson's 43 = 

Greer - 3pts, 4reb, 3ast, 1stl
Dijon - 3pts, 1reb, 1ast, 1stl


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

The minutes are messed up, summer league games only have 40 minutes, would be impossible to anyone play more than 40 minutes.


----------

